# new member



## beeman (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi
I am a "Silver Surfer in my mid sixties and and this is my first forum ever! I am a new mouse breeder and have recently joined the N.M.C .My first mouse show was at Bracknel in September 2015 and all the people I spoke to were very helpful
and I left the show with the promise of trios of mice
Beeman


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.I think I met you there.Have you had any success in getting any mice yet?


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## beeman (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi
thanks for the welcome. Yes, I spoke to Brian Emmett at the show(the first time when he was in the middle of staging his exhibits!) and he said he would see what he had. I contacted him later and picked a trio of dutch (,already together ,and a 
trio of champagne tans.one of the dutch does had her litter on 26 oct and the 3 bucks I kept will be weaned next week- the other dutch missed and has gone back to the buck -the champagne does had their litters on the 5 nov and I have reduced them to 4 each
I also rang Phil Arnold who let me have some Self Blues and a trio of blue foxes-the blues has not bred yet and 1 of the foxes missed and is back with buck .the other one had her litter and escaped/went missing the same day! I fostered those to a pet type
black and tan that had a very young litter 
Quite a relaxing hobby isn't it!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,you have been busy.Glad you got your stock sorted.


----------

